# Problema insoladora uControlada



## marianocuaranta (Mar 31, 2010)

chico3001, 
Pero que micro usaste para conmutar ese tipo de carga?
Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 31, 2010)

PIC16C773 pero por que traia un convertidor de 12 bits... igual pude haber usado cualquier PIC con convertidor de 10 bits.......


----------

